# .22-250 vs. .204 for coyotes?



## Oldtimehtr (Sep 27, 2007)

I have both the .204 and the 22.250. I favor the .250 as a coyote gun for dogs ranging out to 350 yards. Both guns are great shooters but I have never found anything the .204 will do that the .250 can’t do as well and usually better. I am not knocking the .204–love it, but if I’m doin’ some serious coyote hunting– say in a calling contest, I’ll reach for the .250 every time. 

Again, for coyotes out to 350 yards or so, my rationale for favoring the .250 is as follows: The .250 has more knock down power with the heavier bullet and similar velocities. I’m shooting 55 gr. Ballistic Tips in a Savage .250 and 32 gr. Blitz Kings in a Remington .204. I have had at least a half dozen dogs hit with the .204 that either ran a short distance, required a second shot, or got away. If these dogs had been hit with my .250 I don’t believe they would have moved out of their tracks. Never know for sure but experience tell me the .250 has more kill power, especially on the hanger-uper out there 350 plus yards. I believe the .250 will kill ‘em deader faster and is therefore the better gun for the job.

Muzzle blast might favor the .204 but this is negligible. I have enough noise-induced hearing loss from unprotected muzzle blast to let me know I need hearing protection whenever possible. I do not wear hearing protection while hunting but I am never without it on the range. 

Recoil is simply not an issue.

Reloading is probably not an issue as both are readily available in a range of powders and bullets. I still favor the heavier loads available in the .250.

Accuracy is dead even. I can put five bullets inside a quarter at 100 yds with either gun.

Pelt damage might favor the .204 but not significantly so in my opinion.

Any other factors to consider? Bottom line I guess is simply a matter of personal choice. Splittin’ hairs?? We could really compound this by throwing in the .223 and the .243 but for the sake of discussion lets stick to the .250 and the .204.What’s your experience/choice between these two great calibers?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

My experience is that the .204 has no serious recoil advantage over the 22-250. I purchased the .204 on the premise that a friend would reload them for me. After shooting another firends 22-250 in the exact same rifle I would say that it is safe to say that I LOVE them both. 

The 22-250 does have more knockdown power but the .204 is more explosive on the smaller critters at closer distances. So to answer your question... the 22-250 has a hair splitting advantage over the .204 for coyotes and the .204 simply makes mince meat of smaller varmints because of its insane velocity. If varmint acrobatics is more of a concern the .204 has an edge.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nambaster said:


> ...and the .204 simply makes mince meat of smaller varmints because of its insane velocity. If varmint acrobatics is more of a concern the .204 has an edge.


I've broken 5,000 fps with 40grn hollowpoints in reloads in a heavy barrel .22-250 ... *DEFINITELY* not recommended anyone else attempt. For small varmints, they just disappear when hit leaving a red mist. :twisted:

-DallanC


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

For coyotes, the 204 properly equiped with the right bullet is a pretty nice caliber. I use one myself and have had only one dog run off after being shot. That was what I believe the operators fault(poor shot placement). That was with a 40 gr nosler BT. I have seen the Hornandy 40 v-max shot at coyotes and the coyote take off and was never found on numerous occations. The v-max doesn't retain enough weight to penetrate on a coyote IMO.
But for all around coyote gun the 22-250 is quite abit superior to the 204. I don't have one of my own, yet! :mrgreen: But they are hard to beat in performance on varmints, maybe the 220 swift is close. As for the 223 and 243 I would rather have a 204 then a 223 and the 243 is kinda in a different catagory. But I do use my 243 for varmints quite a bit and unless you are going for fur it is an excellent caliber as well.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Its all about the target. In this case the yote . The 250 is the better round. Now if your talking savin fur its about bullet selection. Recoil .......... well the .204 advantage is you watch the hit. In the .250 you don't. I love my .204's , but I don't hunt yotes............yet. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm confused about why a comparison is even made. In just about every catagory you consider the .22-250 wins hands down, the only exception being fur damage......though if that is a primary concern why not throw the .22LR into the mix too?? .243 vs .22-250 for a coyote round is a fair comparison, but the .204?? C'mon now. I guess I don't get it.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I've broken 5,000 fps with 40grn hollowpoints in reloads in a heavy barrel .22-250 ... *DEFINITELY* not recommended anyone else attempt. For small varmints, they just disappear when hit leaving a red mist. :twisted:
> 
> -DallanC


I'd love to get one of those chronographs.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loke said:


> I'd love to get one of those chronographs.


Crony Delta is what I have. I've shot over a PACT as well. Been reloading for 26 years now.

The rifle is a Ruger #1V and is one downright scary rifle... the hotter the loads the tighter the groups, I've talked to several people with similar experiences. The falling block is one of the strongest actions out there so playing with the upper limits of velocity isn't as dangerous as in some other types of rifles. One still has to be extremely careful though. .22-250 brass doesn't last long due to the sharp angle at the neck which is a down side (frequent splits there).

You get around 5000fps and the 40grn TNT's start disintegrating from barrel friction and rotational energy :shock: Man I just love that caliber. I need to get out and go shooting!

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Heres a link for Loke:

5278 fps

http://www.reloadersnest.com/detail.asp ... oadID=1147

-DallanC


----------



## Nalgi (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: .22-250 no question!*

Ever watch Les Johnson on Predator Quest? 22-250 puts them down, they squirm around with the .204

IMO


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Nambaster said:
> 
> 
> > ...and the .204 simply makes mince meat of smaller varmints because of its insane velocity. If varmint acrobatics is more of a concern the .204 has an edge.
> ...


HOLY SH** :lol:


----------

